# Gnar's B5 Passat Airride Build



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Sooo Finally Getting parts to bag my 2000 Passat Wagon. :wrench:
Just keep in mind this is going to be a pretty slow build at least until the end because I'm ordering parts as I get paychecks so I'm not just gonna say "Look heres my parts, Here's My car, here's her layed out, THE END"
As I do with everything else, I'm going to try to make this a very detailed picture heavy build with a almost a DIY style write up.
Let me give you guys some background on me.
My name is Austin, I'm 18 years old and have lived in Southern California my whole life. When I turned 16 my grandpa gave me his Passat because he got a new car and knew I needed one. It was a 5 speed and I didn't know how to drive stick so my brother taught me. I didn't know what a turbo was nor did I know what 225/40/18 ment either. Thanks to my friend and passatworld, and a few other forums, I've learned soooooo much more about cars and learn more everyday. I had know Idea my car had so much potential and I've very excited to do this air ride install







I work at albertsons and I get paid every week... thats the pace of this airride build so be patient..
*The Car:*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Sold my wheels to help pay for some parts, and wanted to go with different wheels any who, so this is how she is sitting now.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Almost all my parts will be bought through Kevin at airassited.com He's super helpful and a great guy to work with. Awesome service.
I will be explaining how things work and why I chose them over other methods as I go, along with how much this cost me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*The Set up:*
-5 Gallon Alluminum Tank
-8 3/8 ASCO Valves
-3/8 SMC Water Trap
-110/145 Pressure Switch
-Single Viair 400c Compressor
-1/4 Air lines for Bags all around
-1/8 Air lines for Gauges 
-2 Viair Dual Needle Illuminated 160psi Gauges for Bags
-1 Viair Single Needle Illuminated 160psi Gauge for Tank
-Misc. Fittings
-7 or 9 EAI Switch box
-Wiring and Relay
Front:
-Bagyard Bombers
Rear:
-2 RE-5 Slam Specialties
-Rear Brackets from Baak2basics.com
*The Build*
Just got my first few box's in the mail.. . Super Exicted








Things I Have So Far:
-5 Gallon Alluminum Tank
-8 3/8 ASCO Valves
-3/8 SMC Water Trap
-110/145 Pressure Switch
-Single Viair 400c Compressor
Here are the pics.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*-5 Gallon Alluminum Tank:*
The tank which is super light! I went with an alluminum tank because if water gets inside it, it wont rust. Plus it is much lighter than the steel tanks so it wont weigh your car down. This thing is LIGHT. 
*What It Does:* The tank holds compressed air in it waiting to be push into a bag. When the driver pushes a switch on his/her controller, it then opens the corresponding valve that lets air rush out of the tank, through a line and into a bag which raises the car.
*COST:* $95.95 at airassisted.com

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*-8 3/8 ASCO Valves:*
These valves are beautiful! ASCO valves don't freeze up under cold temperatures like some other valves might do. But were talking -20 degrees F. haha Not really a problem in Southern California so I would have been fine with other valves like SMC. I went with a FBSS (Front/Back/Side/Side) set up which requires 8 valves rather than a 4 valve set up which is FB (Front/Back). The 8 valve set up was more expensive but worth it because if I'm going through all the trouble to get myself on airride but limit the coolness!
*What They Do:* 
A valve is basically a door in the middle of an airline that opens and closes allowing air to go by. For an 8 valve set up, I will need 2 valves per wheel. One valve to let air shoot into the bag from the tank to raise that particular part of the car and one too release air from the bag to drop that particular part of the car.
This is what valves look like assembled. Keep in mind though, this assembly has 1 line from the tank feeding air for 2 bags. Thats why there are 4 valves assembled together. Notice 2 valves are on each side of the "Air Line from Tank" hole so that air can fill into either bag. Also, you can ignore the sending unit devices. Those are for a digital air pressure read out. Those little unit would be wired to a little screen up front that displays the amount of pressure that is in a bag at a given time. My set up is an Analog set up which has 1/8th lines and needle Gauges instead of senders and a display. We will get to it later







Anyway, Here's a diagram: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*COST:* $32.49 per Valve at airassisted.com Total $265.99

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*-3/8 SMC Water Trap:*
As far as I know, there aren't many water traps out there. So no need to search and find the best one and best price or the best one for you because this is most likely it. the SMC 3/8 water trap is great and is used in more builds than any other water trap.
*What It Does:*
The Water Trap is placed inbetweeen the compressor and the tank. The water traps job is to filter out moisture and small debris that form when air is compressed. That way it wont end up in your tank which can lead to rusting or the need to empty your tank of the water all the time. This is not necessary to have with a aluminum tank because it wont rust but it's easier to empty this little unit of water rather than a big tank. 
*COST:* $29.95 at airassisted.com

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*-110/145 Pressure Switch*
This little guy is a must, and is a no brainer. Call Kevin at airassited, tell him the set up your building and he will tell you know which pressure switch you need.
*What It Does:*
The Pressure Switch is screwed into one of the ports on your tank and is wired to the compressor. It tells your compressor when to add more air to the tank because it's low or when to stop cause it's full. The numbers 110/145 mean that this particular pressure switch will turn the compressor on when the tank lowers to 110psi and off when the tank pressure reaches 145 psi. Making sure you always have enough air to fill the bags and raise your ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*COST:* $17.49 at airassited.com

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*-Single Viair 400c Compressor:*
Viair Compressors are used on almost all bagged cars. They are reliable and fast. I could have gone with 2 compressors, but for costly reasons I went with one. A single compressor will still handle this kind of set up and will have my tank filled up with air in no time. One might go with a dual Compressor set up so that there is a back up if one were to malfunction, and to decrease the fill time. I went with the 400c because it is quick and not as expensive. Again, if you order through Kevin at airassisted.com just give him a call and tell him what vehicle you are looking to bag and he will tell you what compressor you need or which ones will work best for you.
*What It Does:*
The Compressor as you guessed it.... Compresses Air!







It takes air from the atmosphere and squishes it together than shoves it in the tank, so that it can be used to fill up the bags.
*COST:* $183.00 at airassited.com

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Thats all I got for now








*Future Plans and Purchases*
I will be putting wood flooring in the back of my passat and sanding and polishing the tank, to get all the lines out of it and what not. 
I also found $100 mercedes wheels that are peeling chrome so I gotta refurbish wheels and they'll be my temperary wheels during the build.
*Next Things to buy:*
-1/4 Air lines for Bags all around
-1/8 Air lines for Gauges 
-2 Viair Dual Needle Illuminated 160psi Gauges for Bags
-1 Viair Single Needle Illuminated 160psi Gauge for Tank
-Misc. Fittings
Heres a teaser of what I want my air management to resemble, you don't have to put the valves right there in the open, they can be hidden under the floor, but I like it because it's super clean and looks awesome, very presentable. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Jesus I got school in a few hours.... better go to bed. Sorry if it seems like I got know life... Just want to help anyone who wants some knowledge on airride to see if they'd consider doing it themselves







Look out for updates!


_Modified by GnarPassatWagon at 4:30 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

niceeee subscribed to this thread.


----------



## bunnywunny1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice, I plan on doing air on my passat this spring, will definitely be watching this thread!


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I enjoyed reading that! Looking forward to this build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

gonna look pretty sweet. That valve setup with everything but the valves hidden took me forever, thanks for the great comment. The wood was the hardest thing ever to do. Deff. watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Good stuff here!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

VERY nice and great write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Am I gonna see this thing on display for Double Down @ Wuste?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Ouch that trunk is ugly.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

where is Wuste?? Haha If it's in june . It sure will be. Thanks guys for the comments


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

gotta give u some credit on this for being just 18. Ill be watching this build, great write up bro


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

not sure that the "what it does" section was necessary, but hopefully it will cut down on FAQ threads.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

I'm mainly posting this on passat world not Vortex so I was more posting that for the guys over there. I'm sure the majority of the people over here could skip over reading that


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_I'm mainly posting this on passat world not Vortex so I was more posting that for the guys over there. I'm sure the majority of the people over here could skip over reading that









Naw dude this is good stuff dont worry about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

that last picture was what my trunk use to look like. Literaly, that was of my car. The person i bought if from did the work. Looks totaly different now tho.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

haha oh really? What does it look like now? 
Glad this is helpful for everyone!







I'll be starting to do some installing in the trunk next weel. I have more exspenses to get out of the way first.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://www.Wuste.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Danke Sehr







I'm there


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GnarPassatWagon)*

I like when people do helpful, well explained build threads. I also like passats on bags....so bravo to you on both accounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see this progress


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

i would post what it looks like now, however i don't know how to add pictures in here.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome write up so far.. Keep it up


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (VdubXXIV)*

went from







to this


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks awesome. I'm going to be going with wood flooring though







great set up


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*UPDATE*
It's a small update. I've been working on sanding my tank so I can polish it. Picture's will come soon for that when I'm all done. But this update is about my valve set up. Just some drawing's, kind hard to see but I figured I wanted to keep this thing rolling.
I think it's a really good idea to draw out and plan your fittings and valve set up along with the whole set up all together.
I forgot to mention, I think I might be going with a DIGITAL GAUGE read out instead of the analog set up I was originally talking about. SO thats why I drew senders in the second picture.. This is a littl emore exspensive but That way I wont have to worry about the potential for more leaks and running over 50 feet more airline through my car. haha. But it's still up in the air!

In this picture I drew a side picture of how the valves will come out of the tank and all the fittings. I drew next to each fitting, what it was called. Out of the picture I made a list of all the parts required to make this assembly so I know what to order and how many of them when it comes time. I will have to make 4 assemblies (1 for each bag) and attatch them to the 4 ports on the face of my tank. 
This will make alot more cents when I have all the parts and have the assemblies built. Just figured I'd share my planning process's.








This is how I plan to run the rest of the things, like my 
-Water Trap
-Pressure Switch
-Air Tank Pressure Sender
-Compressor
I still gotta clear this idea with some more experienced air ride peeps but I pretty sure this shall work out just fine. I plan to run a small 3/8 airline from the bottum of the tank down under the floor to the spare tire compartment where all the above things will be hidden.
It will look like this:








Close up:







\
Thats all stay tuned








Can someone please varify that if running my Pressure Switch, Tank Pressure Sender, Water Trap and what not, is okay. will it still give accurate readings right next to the compressor and water trap input.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like that its a wagon. I am unsure as to your choices to show everything, but its your car bro.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yeah I suppose this could be labeled as a very detailed build thread lol


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

haha yeah... very detailed... and to me alot people make super clean set ups with everything hidden. which are sick but eveyrone does it. I want to still be clean but different. Love you wag btw Shawn.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks man it was fun! This is a great build for people looking for information.








Just to think 2 years ago you couldn't get this kind of info without searching many sites.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yeh thats really one of my goals here to help people out so they don't gotta do as much searching for info like alot of people have.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh and scratch the idea of DIGITAL air readouts. I'm tossing the senders and gonna be doing an ANALOG Set up







I want the guages and it's cheaper and no need to replace senders over time.... Plus i I think it will look cleaner sitting next to my tank with out all those sender wires


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

subscribed

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i love the detail and pricing information


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad to see some subscribers








Tiny Update








I think this is my final decision on how to set up some of the plumbing. for the valves. 4 of these assemblies will be coming directly out of the 4 tank ports on the one side. The two airlines will come straight out of the 2 PTC fittings and go straight into the floor







my new wood floor of course! what do you guys and gals think?
PTC = Push to Connect (Used to connect an airline)
NPT = National Pipe Thread (Make sure all threads are NPT specs which they most likely are)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and I will throw some silencers on top of th edump valves. Thinking about sanding and polishing all the valves and fittings eventually.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm getting bagyards.... :lol:

Cost for getting Universal Bags for BOC set up..
$330.
Cost of brackets for bags.
$100
Total. 
$430
Selling Coilovers +650
Bagyards cost $950 
I'll be saving over $100 bucks by getting bagyard bombers.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like how extremely detailed this is. i'm a lurker for learning.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_I'm getting bagyards...


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Very informative


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Been sanding and polishing my air tank. I will throw pics up when it's done along with it and yes. I'm very excited about the bagyard bombers







taking off my coilovers to sell them this week. 

Hope my thread is helpful


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Y you not done polishing foo!
What grit are you up to?


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

haah I work fool time and go to school full time.. I get up at 6 go to school then go to work get off at 11:15 at night..







go to bed repeat.... thinking about airride the whole time








haha I'm on 400, than going to 600, than 1000, than 1200, than 1500. I'm going to wet sand 1000 and above.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_I'm getting bagyards.... :lol:

Cost for getting Universal Bags for BOC set up..
$330.
Cost of brackets for bags.
$100
Total. 
$430
Selling Coilovers +650
Bagyards cost $950 
I'll be saving over $100 bucks by getting bagyard bombers.










Unless Andrew is hooking you up with better pricing, the Bombers will cost $1050. Either way, glad to see this project going. I remember when we talked about this a few months back after that BBQ. Good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Alex... No he's not I've later figured out It will cost $1050... either way I'm getting the bagyards... yeah Dude. Your TT looks amazing! we gotta meet up some time







I still got your number btw. and thanks Looking forward to move forward with the build!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_Hey Alex... No he's not I've later figured out It will cost $1050... either way I'm getting the bagyards... yeah Dude. Your TT looks amazing! we gotta meet up some time







I still got your number btw. and thanks Looking forward to move forward with the build!


Anytime you want a ride in the TT let me know. You can get an idea of how bagyards ride. Although for the time being I have the OG bagyards, it should still be a good indication of what the bombers will ride like. Then when I get my bombers in you can compare and see how those ride.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

when are you getting bombers? thats sweet dude. did you get in on the second group buy? I'd love to see your air managment too. Thanks. I shall text you and see if we can arrange something


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ya, I just couldn't pass up the chance to get them in the second group buy. Now I'm just patiently waiting for them to come in.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

For sure I can't wait to see the install. Car is already looking amazing.







Post pics when you get them in the mail.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_haah I work fool time and go to school full time.. I get up at 6 go to school then go to work get off at 11:15 at night..







go to bed repeat.... thinking about airride the whole time








haha I'm on 400, than going to 600, than 1000, than 1200, than 1500. I'm going to wet sand 1000 and above. 

I'd start wetsanding at 600 usually. Depends on the quality of the metal though. Let me know if you need help... I'm on PW more still but I think I gave you my number if you want to shoot me a text or whatever...


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

alright thanks! I will see I gotta sand really good with 400 than I will strt wetsanding with 600 than. Text me at 805-624-0261 cause I couldn't find you rnumber in the PM's.


----------



## jis1.8t (Jul 16, 2008)

subscribed, love the detail, 
I too have a Passat and have the air itch. I also have the BT itch, just not sure which one to scratch.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jis1.8t* »_subscribed, love the detail, 
I too have a Passat and have the air itch. I also have the BT itch, just not sure which one to scratch. 


I did both on my mk4, BT first, then Air. It was my daily driver, and if I had to do it again, I would have done Air first, which probably would have stopped me from doing a BT. BT's are great and tons of fun, but at the end of the day, it was still a FWD car, and only made open/traffic-less highway drives fun.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

It's been awhile since I posted anything on here but yes I have been working hard trying to get the cash together







I might be ordering Mason Techs over bagyards.... Not to sure actually. both are great companies but masontech is a USA company and would come sooner. I'm seeing if I can have the struts shortened before they are sent to me so I don't have to have them shortened at all. 
I took my spare tire out and I was figuring how everything will line up but pretty much this is where the tank will go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I will be able to throw stuff behind the tank aswell so my hatch is still kinda usable for transporting stuff..
Been working on my buddies truck too. :wrench: He used to have Satin Black 20th JTI but he sold it and built this.
















Now for airride informative update...
*UPDATE*

*Airline vs Hardlines*

*-Airlines*
Plastic airline is cheap and easy to work with. It uses PTC fittings (Push to Connect) which means you can attatch and detatch the lines from where ever they are connected to in moments. No need to take wrenchs and twist it off or anything. I'm using this airline because it is cheap and easy to work with. Always use DOT appoved airline for your car. I'd prefer to use hardlines because they look so great but for starters I think it's better to do airline if one chooses to do there own install. 
*-What Size Airlines?*
Many people always ask what size is best for there car. The most common sizes are 1/2, 3/8, and 1/4. These are measurements in the diameter of the airline. The bigger the diameter means more air can flow through the line quicker which means faster fill and drop. 1/2 airlines is usually used for bigger trucks that weigh much more. I strongly recommend staying away from those airlines unless you have some flow controls for a VW or Audi. I reccomend getting 1/4 all around. This will allow you to adjust the height with ease instead of taping your switchbox and the car flys down. You can always get 3/8 airlines and add flow Controls. Flow controls allow you to adjust how fast the car goes up and down.
*-What They Do*
As you may have guessed, air lines are plastic tubing that connects the valves and tank to the bags.
*Cost* - 50ft 1/4 airline $22.49









*Hardlines*
Hardlines serve the exact same purpose as airlines. But they require different fitting than PTC fittings. The fittings are cheaper but for an airride first timer I recommend not messing with hardlines till you have experience with building yoru own air managment. Hardlines are difficult to work with because it requires bending copper or stainless steel pipes in the way you want it to go. and Piping can be expsensive depending on diameter. Most people will do there airmanagment in hardlines and then the lines that run under the car to the bags in Plastic DOT airline. 
Here is an example of a hardline air managemnt set up:









Please chime in any info you guys think is important. I don't concider myself an air ride expert but I want to share my research so people don't make a post left and right on the basics.. I know the real experts get a little crappy about that








Just tring to give some info. Hopefully front struts will be ordered this upcoming week!


----------



## Ev56 (Aug 12, 2013)

*curios of how this ended*

did you ever finish your air ride setup on your wagon? I know its 5 years later! but Im curious as to how it turned out and for what kind of price?


----------

